# fussy kitten eating!!!!!!



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Iam new on here. So hello to all. I got two kittens last Tuesday they are 10 weeks old and are bengal x siamese. One of the kittens hates eating whiskas kitten food ang will go without.

I got told that she can do this so on thursday I took her to my vets cause she so much smaller than her sister just to make sure everything is ok. He check her over and gave her an injection to make her eat which work with the kitten food for a day.

She dose like to eat chicken, tuna, turkey which we can eat. But I need to get her on some type of kitten food. She dose like sometimes kitten munchies any Ideas would be a help.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> Hi Iam new on here. So hello to all. I got two kittens last Tuesday they are 10 weeks old and are bengal x siamese. One of the kittens hates eating whiskas kitten food ang will go without.
> 
> I got told that she can do this so on thursday I took her to my vets cause she so much smaller than her sister just to make sure everything is ok. He check her over and gave her an injection to make her eat which work with the kitten food for a day.
> 
> She dose like to eat chicken, tuna, turkey which we can eat. But I need to get her on some type of kitten food. She dose like sometimes kitten munchies any Ideas would be a help.


is whiskers the same food as what they were eating at their previous place??

if not you need to ring the person back and find out what she was eating and go out and get this asap.

i got my kittens to eat by sitting with them playing with their food and pretending to eat it. my kittens were massivly underwieght but are now a pair of fatties

you need to keep persisting. i kept taking my kittens over to their food at least once an hour and got them to smell it, played with it and an got it on the end of a baby fork for them to eat off.

its really really hard work but you really need to get ontop of the situation before she looses more weight.

other ways i got them to eat was to take little chunks of the meat in my hands and sat on the sofa with it going mmm mmmm they wanted to know what the noise was and come running they thought it was cat treats and ate it haha i then each time got closer and closer to their food bowl till eventually they were eating out of it each time.

also invest in some kitten milk if shes not eating all her food you need to get some sort of nutrients into her.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thankyou for that. I did try her on some kitten milk but she turn her nose up. And she was sick a little bit. Thats before I took her to the vets so I get som more today. I have had kitten food cut up and had it on my fingers and even wipe her lips with it. She was a RSPCA rescue and she was with four others so I took her and her sister. At the kennels they said whrn she when off it they try felix but then she would go off both. She was really small when I got her. And the vet couldnt find anything else wrong with her the other day. She dose play and fight with her sister lots its just trying to get the food down her. If I put the food down near her sister when shes eating she just walk away and let her eat it.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If she likes chicken and turkey...then feed her chicken and turkey, even a little tuna. Right now you need to get some food into her asap. It becomes a vicious cycle that when they don't eat, they lose appetite.


----------



## louiserp1 (Jul 14, 2010)

We have rescued 2 kittens, one of whom hasn't eaten well since she arrived. She enjoys dry food, Iams which they were on from the RSPCA centre. 
After discussion on this thread, both kittens are now eating Bozita chicken. I mix in some dry and pretend to eat it too. Also lots of praise for being good girls. They were on Felix wet from the RSCPA place
We've had a definite improvement.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> Hi Iam new on here. So hello to all. I got two kittens last Tuesday they are 10 weeks old and are bengal x siamese. One of the kittens hates eating whiskas kitten food ang will go without.
> 
> I got told that she can do this so on thursday I took her to my vets cause she so much smaller than her sister just to make sure everything is ok. He check her over and gave her an injection to make her eat which work with the kitten food for a day.
> 
> She dose like to eat chicken, tuna, turkey which we can eat. But I need to get her on some type of kitten food. She dose like sometimes kitten munchies any Ideas would be a help.


your kitten could be dangerously underweight or he could be the perfect weight for his age 
or he could be overweight

without knowing his exact weight, it's impossible to help or even to asses how much (if any) of a problem you have.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

warming the food up with warm water or putting it in the microwave for 10 seconds works well too it makes the food smelll come out a bit more.

which kitten milk did you try ??

i find whiskers milk thick and water it down a little if i ever use it

i prefer to use toplife kitten goat milk ( its more digestable too ) tho its cheeper and they lap at it better.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

My Scamp also turned his nose up at all commercial petfood,I eventually had to feed him chicken etc,he is 15 now and looks good for his age,maybe yours just doesn't like commercial food I know Scamp was preferring to go hungry than to eat any of what I offered him and believe me I got him all different brands despite the cost and the waste when he refused it:lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Could I just butt in and say, yes, raw food is a great way to feed your cat (imo the best) but please please make sure that you provide a balanced meal of meat, bones and offal. Please don't just feed chicken breast or lamb shank or turkey breast etc to your cat as a sole source of meat.

Also, to echo Tje's post. Could you pop them on the scales and give us their weight? Ta!


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Scamp only eats meat when cooked,he will eat dried pet biscuits as a treat,loves cheese(although this is limited to small amounts as a treat)he will eat tuna again this is not his regular meal and he has a clean bill of health I only give him a balanced diet and would not ever feed him something if it was to affect his health in any way. The aloe vera is working :thumbup:well I am sure your kitten will find what she likes in the end


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thankyou for all your comments. When I can get her near some scales I will weigh her. She did go to the vet on thursday and he said she was probably about 2-3 weeks behind her sister due to her getting push out at fed times with the other kittens. 

The milk I try was tescos kitten milk.


----------



## Ivybuttons (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't panic. 
I have 3 half bengals, 2 of which are very laid back about food and don't seem to eat much, the third one takes after her mum and is a real dustbin cat - if it's not nailed down she'll eat it. 

I leave hills or purina kitten food ( dry) down for them all day along with loads of water, and feed them cooked fresh food like chicken, turkey, rabbit, offal, fish etc - sort of stuff they would hunt in the wild. ( ok I know they wouldn't cook it but if it's cooked their poo isn't quite so smelly). And a v v small amount of cheese (something they would steal if they could), raw eggs are good too and a little cod liver oil once a week to help protect against hairball and give them shiny coats.They have thrived on this, kittens will eat if they are ok and they get hungry. 

Yours are still very young so relax and enjoy having them. They will sort themselves out. Promise! :thumbup:


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

i watched a program last night about giving each cat its own feeding area.

this might help if shes being pushed out.


----------



## Ivybuttons (Jul 30, 2010)

luisa said:


> i watched a program last night about giving each cat its own feeding area.
> 
> this might help if shes being pushed out.


Good idea. Also giving her a little chicken etc between feeding times so she eats little and often is a good way to get her to eat, even if you are out at work all day you can give her a little extra throughout the evening.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> Thankyou for all your comments. When I can get her near some scales I will weigh her. She did go to the vet on thursday and he said she was probably about 2-3 weeks behind her sister due to her getting push out at fed times with the other kittens.
> 
> The milk I try was tescos kitten milk.


it' not difficult to weigh her. Have your scales ready and a box or bowl to put the kitten in. Tempt the kitten to you with a food-treat or a toy or even wake her when she is sleeping. Pop her in the box/bowl on the scales. That's it.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thankyou for all your comments. I got up this morning to two hungry kittens. I put kitten food in both dishes just two see what little feet would do. Put it on the floor and she look at it look at me and then started to feed it then when to see if she could eat her sisters aswell.

Her sister is a right pig and dose eat anything in sight and cant make out why her sister has food little but often.:thumbup:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> Put it on the floor and she look at it look at me and then started to feed it then when to see if she could eat her sisters aswell.


see at this point, just pick her up and pop her on the scales...

that's the only way you are ever going to know the depth of the problem you have. Everything else is pure specualtion. If you want help, weigh them.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Tje said:


> see at this point, just pick her up and pop her on the scales...
> 
> that's the only way you are ever going to know the depth of the problem you have. Everything else is pure specualtion. If you want help, weigh them.


i agree you definately need to weigh her to see exactly what your situation is.

an underweight kitten isn't something to take lightly you need to do this asap.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok here it goes the little kitten which is called Ingra is 1lbs 8oz
and her sister which is mali is 2lbs 8oz. Hope this helps.:thumbup:


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> Ok here it goes the little kitten which is called Ingra is 1lbs 8oz
> and her sister which is mali is 2lbs 8oz. Hope this helps.:thumbup:


yes it definately does

from what i can see from that i can tell you you need to seperate them at feeding times

give mali her food and take ingra elsewhere and shut the door and work with her til she starts putting on weight.

she needs to put at least another pound on to be at a healthy 10 week old kitten weight

( if my calcs are correct 1lb 8oz = 0.81kg ) @ 10wks she needs to be 1kg +

i would suggest feeding her 4-6 times a day if possible. you need to sit with her and encourage her. if you continue the way she is it will start ( if not already ) stunting her growth and start having health issues.

you need to weigh her every day from now to ensure shes putting weight on.

i would also recommend toplife its 42-48p a carton kitten milk its vet formulated to have the correct nutrients for growth and is more digestable then whiskers/tesco milk. i would put 2tea spoons in her food and give her 45ml drinks of it each time she has eaton her dinner.

she should be eating around 200g - 250g of wet food per day ( if using whiskers type food )


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Luisa, I fear the one kitten weighs even less than you think. I believe that 1 pound 8 ounces is *0.68 kg*.

This is way too small for a 10 week old cat. Has the vet checked out any possible underlying medical causes? Can you pop by your vet and get some Hills A/D, which is calorific, palatable food that will hopefully get some meat on her?

Your post is excellent, Luisa, full of great advice that the op will hopefully take on board.

Edit: Tje GTMA - Again. PMSL


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

1 pound = 454 grams

8 ounces = 226grams

454grams +
226grams 
= 680grams

Anyone... ^^^ do my sums add up?

Luisa . Can you double check the ounces to grams conversion. I did it in two google conversion tables and came up with 680grams. The kitten will be 11 weeks old tomorrow. To me that says really quite drastically underweight. Im not sure about Siamese, but Bengals aint a small breed, right?? I think the very minimum this kitten should be is 1100grams, probably 1300g (I think) would be more realistic.

To BlueEyes please read carefully and *follow* the excellent advice and instructions Luisa has given you. Weigh this kitten daily. It is drastically underweight. You need to make sure that each and every day it is gaining at least 15 grams. Every single day. If it gains 50 grams in a day that is great, but you really have to get this kitten eating LOT more than it has been eating.

She should weight around 1300grams... but 1100 would be acceptable
she only weighs 680grams.

that's half of what I would call "normal weight"
and it's 40% below what a healthy moggy of that age should weigh

personally I find it a terrible and very worrying weight.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Luisa, I fear the one kitten weighs even less than you think. I believe that 1 pound 8 ounces is *0.68 kg*.
> 
> This is way too small for a 10 week old cat. Has the vet checked out any possible underlying medical causes?
> 
> Your post is excellent, with full of great advice that the op will hopefully take on board.


we really need to stop doing this Hobbs... the GMTA thing was funny for a while but it's getting old hat now, lmao. But thanks for confirming it was 680grams. And just to make matters worse... she's not 10 weeks old anymore, it will be 11 weeks old tomorrow. :frown:


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Tje said:


> we really need to stop doing this Hobbs... the GMTA thing was funny for a while but it's getting old hat now, lmao. But thanks for confirming it was 680grams. And just to make matters worse... she's not 10 weeks old anymore, it will be 11 weeks old tomorrow. :frown:


:scared:

Damn my weight converter on my fone!! 
remind me never to use that again lol!!

i hate lbs and oz lol

thank you both @ giving me the right calc  :thumbup:

im really wondering why the vet hasnt done more.

so to blueeyes10 i really do think you should do what hobbs & tje have said and get to a vet

and not to blow my own trumpet but you need to do as i said too as im in fear now of you loosing your kitten


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

luisa said:


> and not to blow my own trumpet but you need to do as i said too as im in fear now of you loosing your kitten


that's not blowing your own trumpet Luisa, it's just stating fact.

This kitten is malnourished, definitely 40% underweight, more likely 50% underweight.

Death is a definite possibility.

Even if death doesn't occur... I wouldn't like to think or sepculate what damage to the internal organs a prolonged period of malnutrition would cause.

To the OP..... do you know what the kitten weighed when you brought her home, has she lost weight in her time with you? Has she remained static? Or has she gained anything at all?


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Tje said:


> that's not blowing your own trumpet Luisa, it's just stating fact.
> 
> This kitten is malnourished, definitely 40% underweight, more likely 50% underweight.
> 
> ...


im wondering why the rspca let her have the kitten in an under wieght state


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

luisa said:


> im wondering why the rspca let her have the kitten in an under wieght state


Yep.... that's why I was trying to establish in my last post if the kitten had maybe dropped quite considerably in the week since it had been with the OP.

I can't imagine that the RSPCA would rehome a kitten drastically underweight… maybe slightly underweight they would allow rehoming surely not with drastic underweight.

So she (Blueeyes) got the kittens at 10 weeks old… say the smallest was slightly underweight, say it was 900grams instead of a kilo.

How does it get to 680grams now? It's only 6 days later. That would mean verrry rapid weight loss in a verrrry short time span and that would mean a verrrrrrrrrry big problem and require immediate veterinary help.

But that is assuming the RSPCA wouldn't rehome a drastically underweight kitten. And I am not sure they wouldn't. Maybe someone else can comment on that???

These kinds of posts are soooo frustrating because we never have enough information.

We don't know what the kittens weighed when they were rehomed, or when the vet saw them, so very much what we say is pure speculation because we have so few details. :

After two pages of posts the only real concrete information we have, is an 11 week old kitten weighs 680grams. And that ain't good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

Eeek not to knock the RSPCA but the CPL rehomed two kittens to me that one at 14 weeks was 840grams and 11 weeks 980gram but as it had been years since I had had dealing with kittens I didn't realise how small they were although everything else in my brain was screaming bad bad bad at the place I still took them, so I would not be at all suprised that they rehomed them whilst being underweight


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just like to say thanks for all your comments. And she dose get feed about 5 times a day away from her sister.

The RSPCA havent done anything wrong at all after there being for 4 kittens cant keep an eye on all of them!!!!

And as for the vets she has been to, two different vets and they have check her over and cant find anything wrong with her.

It was my vet that I use that gave her a injection to help her start eating and since then she has stop and he has been on the phone everyday for daily check ups onn how shes doing.

She has put on weight and plays like mad with her sister
I think she just got push off her food at the kennels.

She weighs 760g :001_cool:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> The RSPCA havent done anything wrong at all after there being for 4 kittens cant keep an eye on all of them!!!!
> 
> She has put on weight and plays like mad with her sister
> I think she just got push off her food at the kennels.
> ...


Great to hear that she is putting on weight. Keep weighing her every day and keep a record. She has some ground to gain and needs to put on a fair bit of weight every day.

Continue doing what you are doing - i.e feed her often away from her sister. Perhaps increase the portion size a little bit for now. And mix in some kitten milk as suggested by Luisa.

Could you also try her on some other food, such as Nature's Menu, but you need to introduce the new food slowly as not to upset her stomach.

Re the RSPCA, I beg to differ. It is their job to keep an eye on their charges. An underweight kitten is very easily spotted, considering that they also have a weighing regime.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> The RSPCA havent done anything wrong at all after there being for 4 kittens cant keep an eye on all of them!!!!


that's a matter of opinion Blueeyes -- yes they CAN keep an eye on ALL of them. Not just CAN, they are duty bound to care for EVERY animal under their care.

You say she has gained weight since she has been with you, yet yesterday she weighed 680grams at 2 days short of 11 weeks old. The RSPCA is wrong to rehome an 10 week old kitten which is drastically underweight -- but since you say she has gained since she's been with you, I can only assume that she weighed even less than 680g when you got her at 10 weeks old,and that is even more irresponsible of the RSPCA.



blueeyes10 said:


> She has put on weight and plays like mad with her sister


 so what did she weigh when you got her?



blueeyes10 said:


> She weighs 760g :001_cool:


so she was 680grams yesterday evening, and this morning she is 760g

sorry but that doesn't add up. Can you check your numbers again Blueeyes. I think you have made a typo.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

take it you dont like the RSPCA I have never had a problem with them or any of the kittens that I have had off them. I think they do a really good job.

We will weigh her again later. But she had been eating all day yesterday and most of this morning.

I did try top life formula milk when I first got her. But she turn her nose up at it.

Got some more will try it again.:001_cool:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> take it you dont like the RSPCA


Nope, you have that wrong. What I am saying is either the RSPCA have made a mistake (which the best of us can do) or you have made a mistake. I don't really care who has made a mistake... all I care about is the fact that an 11 week old kitten weighed (weighs?) 680grams. That is alarming and that must take precedent.



blueeyes10 said:


> I have never had a problem with them or any of the kittens that I have had off them. I think they do a really good job.


Neither do I (have a problem with them). And so do I (think they do a wonderful job).

But what has that got to do with the price of cheese? ... it doesn't alter the fact that you have a severly malnourished kitten.



blueeyes10 said:


> We will weigh her again later. But she had been eating all day yesterday and most of this morning.


Good. And could you maybe *answer the questions that have been repeatedly asked*. Especially 
- the weight she was when you got her, 
- the date you got her, 
- and her current actual weight.

I sincerely doubt she has gained 80 grams since yesterday evening. That doesn't add up.

If you want help with your kitten can we quit all the "I love/hate the RSPCA" stuff and concentrate on answering the questions pertaining to your kittens weight.  Thank you.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

1) I don't know what weigh she was when I got her
2) It be a week tomorrow that I got them both from the RSPCA
3) 690-700g roughly

And nobody on about love hate the RSPCA!!!!!

And thats why I took her down to my vet who I use with all my animals to get her check out and sorted out.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> take it you dont like the RSPCA I have never had a problem with them or any of the kittens that I have had off them. I think they do a really good job.
> 
> We will weigh her again later. But she had been eating all day yesterday and most of this morning.
> 
> ...


please do keep trying it

it took my pair 2 days before they decided they liked it but it does really help them

i think its cuz its slightly runnier then whiskers milk.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> 3) 690-700g roughly


I am really getting confused now (doesn't take a lot to do that as it is Monday morning ) Does your point 3 refer to her actual current weight as per Tje's list? I thought you had said that her current weight is 760g as of this morning, up from 680g from last night?

You say roughly? I thought you are weighing her on your scales.

Can you just clarify how much she weight when you popped her on the scales this morning?

In terms of a weighing regime, which I really suggest you create, always weigh them at the same time (i.e. daily in the morning after food or before food etc). That gives you a better idea then doing it haphazardly every day.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

I weigh her 10 mins ago and when she sat still she was 690-700g.
Anyway we find out later today as she going back to the vets for a check up:001_cool:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok, so where did the 760g from earlier come from?

If she was 680g last night, and 690g this morning then her weight gain is not very spectacular. As a matter of fact, it is too little. 

And with a kitten who is that underweight, a difference of 10g (i.e. between being 690g and 700g) is big. Any reason why your scales are not more specific? 

Let us know how much she weighs at the vets. But if she is eating the way you say she does, then her lack of weight gain is puzzling.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> 1) I don't know what weigh she was when I got her
> 2) It be a week tomorrow that I got them both from the RSPCA
> 3) 690-700g roughly


You have an 11 week old kitten who ways 690-700grams. That is about 37.5% UNDER what she should weigh. UNDER what is considered a minimal healthy weight. A good, healthy 11 week old will weight DOUBLE what your kitten weighs.

My advice is to get her to a vet as soon as possible and ask your vet why your cat is so underweight and what you have to do to correct that. Far be it from me to criticize a vet (but everyone of us can and does make mistakes) your kittens weight is not healthy.

Your kitten MUST start eating more and you MUST implement a strict weighing/feeding regime.

But if you just want to take the stance that your kitten is fine, your vet is correct, we are wrong, and everything is dandy with your kitten... then please just say so... I do have other things I could be doing.

If you want help, I will help (and so will Hobbs and Luisa and the whole forum). But it has to be two-sided. You have to start listening, responding (in detail) to our questions, acting upon our advice, and have a degree of faith that we're all not just full of fresh air and your vet is right and your kitten is fine. If you don't we're all wasting our time.

Your kitten is severly underweight. That is a fact.

The ball is in your court Blueeyes!


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for thinking Iam A air head. I do know when the kitten under weigh and thats why shes under the vets care.

I only came on here for a bit of advice not a load of abuse!!!!

MYanimals have the up most care and that why I spend nearly £4500 on one last year that was really sick.

Sorry if you think Iam wasting your time if better things to do.

She eating nearly two pounches and dry kitten food aday as it is


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

Tje said:


> You have an 11 week old kitten who ways 690-700grams. That is about 37.5% UNDER what she should weigh. UNDER what is considered a minimal healthy weight. A good, healthy 11 week old will weight DOUBLE what your kitten weighs.
> 
> My advice is to get her to a vet as soon as possible and ask your vet why your cat is so underweight and what you have to do to correct that. Far be it from me to criticize a vet (but everyone of us can and does make mistakes) your kittens weight is not healthy.
> 
> ...


Amen sister!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Blueeyes, no one has said that you are an air head. Tje has just asked you not to treat us like ones. There is no point in telling us what you think we might want to hear. That is not a good basis for us giving you our best possible advice (which is only ever as good as the info it is based on, so the more you provide, the better our advice will be).

You see, if your kitten is eating as you say it is, then it is puzzling that she is not gaining weight in bigger strides. 

When you go to the vet, can you ask them to write down the weights they have got for her on file? The vet must have weighed her when he/she first saw her and will weigh her again today. 

Could you also phone the RSPCA where you got her from to get them to check through their records?


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Iam treating an one like an airhead. Iam just how it is!!!!!! and it was only yesterday and today that she started to go throught two packets of kitten food.

Anyway Like I said before I see what the vet says today.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> Thanks for thinking Iam A air head. I do know when the kitten under weigh and thats why shes under the vets care.


 I don't think you're an airhead. I do think you have problems giving detailed and/or accurate answers to questions. Which in turn makes it impoosible for any of us to give sound advice.



blueeyes10 said:


> I only came on here for a bit of advice not a load of abuse!!!!


and I (and others are trying to help) which we can't do without detailed and accurate answers



blueeyes10 said:


> MYanimals have the up most care and that why I spend nearly £4500 on one last year that was really sick.


that's great, but right now irrelevant



blueeyes10 said:


> Sorry if you think Iam wasting your time if better things to do.


No I think I am wasting my time if you don't give me (us) detailed and accurate answers to the questions we ask.

I know you don't know the weight she was last week Tuesday when you got her, can you phone the RSPCA branch you got her from and get them to check what she weighed 6 days ago. That way we know a LOT more than we do right now.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

I have been giving accurate answers to your questions from the start.

Phone up the RSPCA and the kennels/cattery where they were never weigh her or the other kittens. They just said she was a fussy eater.

Dont ask me why they didnt weigh her or the others cause I havent got the ANSWERS!!!!!!!:arf:


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> I have been giving accurate answers to your questions from the start.
> 
> Phone up the RSPCA and the kennels/cattery where they were never weigh her or the other kittens. They just said she was a fussy eater.
> 
> Dont ask me why they didnt weigh her or the others cause I havent got the ANSWERS!!!!!!!:arf:


Blueeyes, if you call those answers accurate, I wouldnt like to see your vague answers. Not to mention that we had to keep asking the same questions time and time again before we got _any_ kind of answer, then we got something like 4 different weights in a 12 hour period. If you went to your GP and were consistently so laid back and so vague, would you really expect a diagnosis? We cant help (no one can) unless you provide accurate details and answer questions. The last time Hobbs2004 and I helped someone on this forum with a similarly underweight kitten. the kitten was dead 12 hours after the owner first contacted us - that's how drastic this can be!!!!! Maybe you don't realise that. YOUR KITTEN IS IN DANGER. The time it took you to answer some of these questions your kitten could have died 10 times over. Extremely sorry if I sound a nag or a pain or a nitpicker, but to perfectly frank I dont give a hoot about _your_ feelings or _your _fragile ego, I just care about your kittens welfare  and she is severely undernourished.

Terrible of the RSPCA not to have noted on file the rehoming weight of a kitten!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> Phone up the RSPCA and the kennels/cattery where they were never weigh her or the other kittens. They just said she was a fussy eater.


Just to clarify. Did you phone the RSPCA or the shelter/rescue you got the kittens from to see what their files say? Or are you presuming they don't weigh?

I would be very surprised if the RSCPA or any other reputable cat rescue that got young kittens in wouldn't weigh them.

Let us know what the vet said.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Blueeyes, if you call those answers accurate, I wouldnt like to see your vague answers. Not to mention that we had to keep asking the same questions time and time again before we got any kind of answer, then we got something like 4 different weights in a 12 hour period. If you went to your GP and were consistently so laid back and so vague, would you really expect a diagnosis? We cant help (no one can) unless you provide accurate details and answer questions. The last time Hobbs2004 and I helped someone on this forum with a similarly underweight kitten. the kitten was dead 12 hours after the owner first contacted us - that's how drastic this can be!!!!! Maybe you don't realise that. YOUR KITTEN IS IN DANGER. The time it took you to answer some of these questions your kitten could have died 10 times over. Extremely sorry if I sound a nag or a pain or a nitpicker, but to perfectly frank I dont give a hoot about your feelings or your fragile ego, I just care about your kittens welfare  and she is severely undernourished. 

Terrible of the RSPCA not to have noted on file the rehoming weight of a kitten! 


I THINK YOU ARE GETTING VERY PERSONAL AND VERY RUDE IN WHAT YOU ARE SAYING!!!!!

MY VET WAS VERY HAPPY WITH THE WAY SHE IS COMING ON


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

What did the vet say? Did they weigh her? Did they say how much she has gained since they saw her last? Did they give you any food?


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> I THINK YOU ARE GETTING VERY PERSONAL AND VERY RUDE IN WHAT YOU ARE SAYING!!!!!
> 
> MY VET WAS VERY HAPPY WITH THE WAY SHE IS COMING ON


Oh get a grip and stop sniveling! Like I said already, I dont really care about you or your feelings, your cat is desperately underweight and thats all I care about. If you spent more time and attention on the kitten (and getting it eating, weighing it, listening to sound advice, answering pertinent questions) than you did getting into pointless youve hurt my poor feelings debates in here, your kitten would be healthier for it.

Oh yeah, I bet the vet is *delighted* with an 11 week 700gram kitten!


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> Blueeyes, if you call those answers accurate, I wouldnt like to see your vague answers. Not to mention that we had to keep asking the same questions time and time again before we got any kind of answer, then we got something like 4 different weights in a 12 hour period. If you went to your GP and were consistently so laid back and so vague, would you really expect a diagnosis? We cant help (no one can) unless you provide accurate details and answer questions. The last time Hobbs2004 and I helped someone on this forum with a similarly underweight kitten. the kitten was dead 12 hours after the owner first contacted us - that's how drastic this can be!!!!! Maybe you don't realise that. YOUR KITTEN IS IN DANGER. The time it took you to answer some of these questions your kitten could have died 10 times over. Extremely sorry if I sound a nag or a pain or a nitpicker, but to perfectly frank I dont give a hoot about your feelings or your fragile ego, I just care about your kittens welfare  and she is severely undernourished.
> 
> Terrible of the RSPCA not to have noted on file the rehoming weight of a kitten!
> 
> ...


where is the personal attack in this post??


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't be such a drama llama blueeyes, seriously. *If you want your kitten to survive* ... sit up, listen and try to answer the questions you are being ask accurately and honestly.

Nobody has purposefully tried to insult you. If you feel insulted then you are thinking more about yourself than your sick kitten.

I will ask you firstly. Did you get the kittens from the RSPCA, or a kennel/cattery. Big difference between the two. If it is the latter, it could well be that you have bought from a back yard breeder who's only interest is money, and not the welfare of the animals they breed. If this is the case either report them to the RSPCA yourself, or please PM me or anyone else on the thread with the details of them, so we can do it for you. We have no problem in doing that.

The scales you use ... are they digital or the old fashioned type with the moving needle? This will also make a massive difference to things.

*Please remember we are trying to help you help get your kitten looking, feeling and being healthier.*

Once things have calmed down and you realise what we are trying to do, pictures would be nice  If nothing else they will help demonstrate how an underweight kitten of 11weeks looks. Maybe it will help other future searchers in a similar situation to yourself and your kitten.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

luisa said:


> where is the personal attack in this post??


I think it was my saying I care more about her kitten's welfare than her feelings. Not a personal attack though, just the truth.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Tje said:


> I think it was my saying I care more about her kitten's welfare than her feelings. Not a personal attack though, just the truth.


And like I dont care for the kittens welfare!!!!!! Thats why the only advice I will be taken is from the Vet. 
As they have given me advice and been more understanding and that got NOTHING TO DO WITH MY FEELINGS AS EVERYONE KEEPS SAYING!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

That is an unfair statement Blueeyes. Lots of people have taken the time to give excellent advice. They probably have spent more time pondering your kitten's problem than the vet. 

I have said before, our advice is only ever as good as the info you give. Questions have been asked persistently and answers have been hard to come by and those that you volunteered where inconsistent. 

All I wanted was to have clarity on your cat's weight and other things. But thank you very muchly for your confidence in us.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> That is an unfair statement Blueeyes. Lots of people have taken the time to give excellent advice. They probably have spent more time pondering your kitten's problem than the vet.
> 
> I have said before, our advice is only ever as good as the info you give. Questions have been asked persistently and answers have been hard to come by and those that you volunteered where inconsistent.
> 
> All I wanted was to have clarity on your cat's weight and other things. But thank you very muchly for your confidence in us.


Yeah and like some of the things that have been said about me!!!!
The vet that I take my animals to is a very close family friend and I have known them
for years, and infact he/she treats all my animals like they belong to them.

If the answers that you have been looking for have been so hard to get its probably cause I dont spent all day on the computer!!!!!

Your advice has been noted and useful, but the comments about me I find unfair and unjust. My animals that I have come first and always will. And anybody that knows me knows thats true!!!!!!!!

I would also like to say MY VET PHONE ME EVERYDAY OVER THE WEEKEND AND THEY WERENT EVEN ON DUTY!!!!!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, in all fairness, you could have answered the questions when you were replying on your thread here. You really haven't helped yourself in that respect. 

Anyhow, I wish you and your kittens the best of luck. That is all anyone on here ever wanted to do - help to get your cat to eat and put on weight. 

But I am glad you have got a vet that is there for you. Others aren't so lucky and maybe if you had responded to the questions, then this thread might have been useful to other people in similar situations.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> And like I dont care for the kittens welfare!!!!!! Thats why the only advice I will be taken is from the Vet.
> As they have given me advice and been more understanding and that got NOTHING TO DO WITH MY FEELINGS AS EVERYONE KEEPS SAYING!!!!!!!


well thanks for the kick in the teeth love 

do you realise how you just come across to everyone.
i did actually care for your kittens welfare and actually took the time to give you good advice.

next time u need help i for one wont bother replying.

I prefer to help those that actually appreciate it/ and listen.

At least the info and help is in this thread tho for anyone else that has the same issue

good luck with you cat.


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Blueeyes, sorry... but you haven't answered even the most basic of questions.

For instance... here we are 4 pages on and we still have no idea what the kitten weighed on arrival in your home. You say the RSPCA don't keep records, ok, but surely last week when you had her at the vets the vet weighed her. That's standard operating procedure to weigh a young obviously malnourished kitten. Since you're on the phone daily with your vet it would have taken 2 minutes to ask the weight and type it here.

Regards what she weighed yesterday... you give 4 completely different weights in the space of 12 hours.

I can understand you don't spend all day on the computer, but count the amount of words you have typed to me bemonaing my rudeness to you then compare those amount of words with the words

*at the vet on whateverday she weighed ***grams
today she weighs ***grams*

You could easily have spent LESS time on the cumputer just by actually answering the questions asked. We get frustrated because we have to ask repeatedly for information which you aren't supplying, that's totally inderstandable. No one likes being ignored.

And I resisted saying this yesterday... but since you brought it up first and repeatedly: If you want to talk about rude... *you are a perfect example of rude*. You come on here asking for help, are given loads of it, you can't even make the effort to answer a few simple questions... then you get pissed off and attack us when we point out you are not supplying answers and your kitten's life is in danger. Now I don't know about what that's called in your neck of the woods... but in mine, that's called *rude and ungrateful* !!


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Iam noy saying that Iam not grateful for all your help cause Iam more than grateful.

I just dont like beening accused of not beening able to look after a kitten if I was that stupid I wouldnt of taken her down to the vets so quickly known that she was in DANGER and I known my vet from old and if they were worried with the kitten thinking that she had problems not going to survive need special care they would of kept her in the vets.

After having 15 kittens through out my life 2, rescue ponies, 2, horses and a 3 cats of the street I think Iam the most caring and grateful person you could across.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> Iam noy saying that Iam not grateful for all your help cause Iam more than grateful.
> 
> I just dont like beening accused of not beening able to look after a kitten if I was that stupid I wouldnt of taken her down to the vets so quickly known that she was in DANGER and I known my vet from old and if they were worried with the kitten thinking that she had problems not going to survive need special care they would of kept her in the vets.
> 
> After having 15 kittens through out my life 2, rescue ponies, 2, horses and a 3 cats of the street I think Iam the most caring and grateful person you could across.


I think you need to start reading posts properly Blueeyes instead of presuming what we are saying. I have not seen it mentioned anywhere that we think that you are incapable of looking after kittens.

You have asked advice to put some weight on your kitten which is underweighed and not eating properly. We have said repeatedly that to we need to have certain basic questions answered to give you the best possible advice, in addition to the standard answers that have already been given.

Unlike your vet who can weigh the kitten, feel the kitten etc, we need you to tell us all those details. We cannot see her, we cannot feel her, we cannot put her on the scale ourselves.

My gripe with you is not that I don't think you are not able to care for your kitten but that you are not helping yourself by not answering our fundamental questions.


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Just throught I would say my kitten is 4 months old now and very much alive and kicking. Unlike being told that she wouldnt last 24 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## pinkfluffyballs (Sep 7, 2010)

Try leaving some dry food out, maybe they were only fed dry before?

Whiskas do 'oh so fishy' pouches which my kittens have always favoured over the others, they stink so that may wet their little taste buds!

Top life milk is really good so you could try tiny doses of that, if you leave it out too long it gets a skin so just pour little bits out at a time.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

blueeyes10 said:


> Just throught I would say my kitten is 4 months old now and very much alive and kicking. Unlike being told that she wouldnt last 24 hours!!!!!!!


Just thought I would say you have been very lucky


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

blueeyes10 said:


> Just throught I would say my kitten is 4 months old now and very much alive and kicking. Unlike being told that she wouldnt last 24 hours!!!!!!!


So pleased for you x

Dont think we will see this lady around the forum much now though


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thankyou suzy 93704 for your kind message. She as big as her sister and fighting like her sister now too. They so funnie to watch together.:thumbup: x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

blueeyes10 said:


> Thankyou suzy 93704 for your kind message. She as big as her sister and fighting like her sister now too. They so funnie to watch together.:thumbup: x


:thumbup::thumbup:great news would love to see pics  they are such fun to watch as kittens - enjoy  xxx


----------



## blueeyes10 (Jul 31, 2010)

when i work out how to put pictures on i will put some on when they were kitten kittens and some of them.


----------

